# My new breed



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently started a new breed when I was down at the Pageant of Pigeons last year. I've had jacobins when I was a junior, and had to get some more. Had a great time down there, and joined the Western Jacobin club and participated in there auction. I came home with 3 pairs, and am very excited to get started breeding them. I also did well with my fantails and won a couple of color classes and brought home some beautiful plaques. If anyone hasn't gone to a Pageant show it's amazing and lots of fun. Here are a few pics of it.
View attachment 29612


View attachment 29613


View attachment 29614


View attachment 29615


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

these attachments didnt work for me- cant see any of the pics


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

cant see eather


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

will try again


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Picked up some Jacobins down at the Pageant Last year, will give them a try again






















, they are so beautiful. I've had these when I was a Junior and did really well with them. Very excited to raise some this year, have some on eggs already.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

do you want a cock off of dennis soares loft

I picked up a few wanting to breed then and decided to go back to homers

I have a cock would like to give him away just pay for box and shipping

he is black


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the offer, how old is the bird, and do you have a pic of him? thx


----------

